# Can You Drink Too Much Water?



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you know that a person can die from drinking water - too much water too fast. A a year or two ago the news reported a woman here in Calif. did die from water consumption. 
* Woman in water drinking contest dies*
Jan. 15: Sacramento Bee reporter Christina Jewett talks to MSNBC-TV's Contessa Brewer about the death of a woman who had competed in a radio station contest

*Can You Really Drink Too Much Water? *In a word, yes. Drinking too much water can lead to a condition known as water intoxication and to a related problem resulting from the dilution of sodium in the body, hyponatremia.
It's How Fast You Drink It
http://chemistry.about.com/cs/5/f/blwaterintox.htm

*Water intoxication* (also known as hyper-hydration or water poisoning) is a potentially fatal disturbance in brain functions that results when the normal balance of electrolytes in the body is pushed outside of safe limits by over-consumption of water. 
*Artist Andy Warhol *died from a cardiac arrhythmia. His family sued the hospital, claiming the arrhythmia was a result of water intoxication from being overloaded with fluids after routine gallbladder surgery. 
*Leah Betts* died on November 16, 1995 as the result of drinking too much water, though in the media her death was initially attributed to taking an ecstasy tablet at her 18th birthday party. 
*On September 12, 1999, US Air Force basic trainee Michael J. Schindler* died of heat stroke, severely complicated by water intoxication, two days after becoming seriously ill during a 5.8 mile march. The Air Force changed its recruit training procedures as a result. 
*On June 9, 2002, 4-year-old Cassandra Killpack of Springville, Utah* died as a result of water intoxication when her parents forcefully fed her as much as one gallon (3.8 liters) of water in a short period while she was being disciplined. Her parents, Richard and Jennette Killpack, were convicted in 2005 of child abuse homicide. 
*On October 12, 2002, 3-year-old Rosita Gonzalez of Hollywood, Florida* died of water intoxication when her babysitter Nancy Gayoso punished her by forcing her to drink three quarts (2.8 liters) of water in a four-hour period. Gayoso was charged and arrested for murder in the first degree on March 10, 2003. After being declared incompetent to stand trial in 2004 and 2005, Gayoso was found competent on March 26, 2007. 
*In 2003, Walter Dean Jennings*, a freshman history major at SUNY Plattsburgh, was pledging the Psi Epsilon Chi "when he was forced to drink urine, stay awake for days and consume vast amounts of alcohol during a 10-day initiation and hazing process." According to PressRepublican.com, "On his last night of pledging the unrecognized fraternity, the 18-year-old was forced to drink gallons of water through a funnel, which caused his brain to swell from water intoxication and ultimately resulted in his death." 
*In a much-publicized case of fraternity hazing*, four members of the Chi Tau House at California State University, Chico pleaded guilty to forcing 21-year-old student Matthew Carrington to drink excessive amounts of water while performing calisthenics in a frigid basement as part of initiation rites on February 2, 2005. He collapsed and died of heart failure due to water intoxication. 
*On January 12, 2007, Jennifer Strange*, a 28-year-old woman and a mother of 3, from Rancho Cordova, California, was found dead in her home by her mother, hours after trying to win one of Nintendo's Wii game consoles. KDND 107.9 "The End" radio station's "Hold Your Wee for a Wii" contest, involved drinking large quantities of water without urinating. Civil charges against the radio station were filed by Jennifer's family, and the family was eventually awarded $16.5 million in the ensuing wrongful death lawsuit. The FCC has launched its own investigation to determine if the station violated the terms of its operating license. 
*In 2008, Jacqueline Henson*, a 40-year-old British woman, died after drinking four liters of water in under two hours as part of her LighterLife diet plan] 
*Other notable fatalities* due to water intoxication include Australian schoolgirl Anna Wood, 2002 Boston Marathon competitor Cynthia Lucero, and Washington, D.C. police officer James McBride
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication

Go Figure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Do you know that a person can die from drinking water - too much water too fast. A a year or two ago the news reported a woman here in Calif. did die from water consumption.
> * Woman in water drinking contest dies*
> Jan. 15: Sacramento Bee reporter Christina Jewett talks to MSNBC-TV's Contessa Brewer about the death of a woman who had competed in a radio station contest
> 
> ...


Right you are on this one. Moderation in "all" things! Goodness. Too scary! Why would anyone do that?


----------

